
Starbucks, Twitter Launch Gifting Platform Via Tweets  - nirajs
http://www.fastcompany.com/3020715/starbucks-twitter-launch-gifting-platform-via-tweets
======
jaegerpicker
Seems like a pretty interesting use of the twitter platform. Concerns about
security are the biggest issues I'd think.

------
woof
Two years after Jonathan's Card, but probably not that vulnerable to
asshats...

------
rafekett
Starbucks is involved with a surprising number of big SV players.

~~~
cbhl
That said, Jack Dorsey is a co-founder of both Square and Twitter, and
Starbucks already has a relationship with the former.

